# ci ringer



## mwjdu (Mar 24, 2014)

just found this anyone have any info , other than it is the wrong seat? badge says "ringer" ci made in japan


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 24, 2014)

*Never seen one of these*

Looks like it could have been made by Ross with the cottered cranks, not sure if those are three piece or not, and fork crown.


----------

